# Driveway width for 2 house driveway



## forthebirds (Sep 24, 2018)

Hope this can be posted here.

I'm looking at tapping into a neighbors driveway (it was built on an area that I have an easement to get to the county road). He built a 11 - 12 foot wide driveway.

Now that it will serve two houses, do I need to widen it further than that?

And related to snow/ice removal, how wide do you like to keep your 2 house driveways clear of snow in the winter?


----------



## John F (Jan 11, 2019)

How would anyone here know that?
Call up your building/ zoning department and ask them. 
Surely there’s an ordinance for or against what you’re hearing to do.


----------



## forthebirds (Sep 24, 2018)

There is no ordinace regarding driveway widths for shared driveways in the particular county where I am planning on doing this. There are no restrictions from the county or state on driveway widths.

I would imagine that someone here might have plowed a shared driveway and knows how wide the owners wish to keep it. Or has one of their own and knows how wide their driveway is. That's what I am asking.

I have done a lot of Google searching and found information on the internet to not be very helpful. Some places have an ordinance for 16' wide for shared driveways. Some sites say 24' for a double car driveway but that's way too big. I personally would like to keep with the 12' wide driveway with no expansion. Don't know if that "works" or not.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Isn't it better to talk to Ur neighbor about this decision?
Easement or not, Zoning/codes or not.
Neighbors can make or break an otherwise happy time.
Just my simple city mind that has battled with 1 neighbor who ratted me out to every gvmt entity all the way up to state bureaucrats.


----------



## forthebirds (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm doing research now, in preparation for the future. Not doing any construction at the moment. Just looking into it.


----------



## John F (Jan 11, 2019)

You’re not going to be racing down the driveway are you?
One car width will suffice is most cases


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I plow a double driveway that's between the two houses that use the driveway. It's about 20 foot wide. 

NYH1.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My wife(works in surveying, civil engineering) said 12' is standard width for a common drive to access a rear lot.Your just talking access not parking on it ? Does the neighbor park in the easement area? Or does he just use the 12' part to get to his house so its not parked on ?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

The double driveway that I plow are actually two driveways that just happen to be next to one another. They were even paved together as one driveway. The property line runs right down the center of it. They're not that uncommon in my area. 

I was asked to plow a driveway that started at the street and ran between two houses as one driveway, then split off into each houses back yards once it was past the houses. One house wanted me to plow, the other didn't. I don't want anything to do with that arrangement. 

NYH1.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> The double driveway that I plow are actually two driveways that just happen to be next to one another. They were even paved together as one driveway. The property line runs right down the center of it. They're not that uncommon in my area.
> 
> I was asked to plow a driveway that started at the street and ran between two houses as one driveway, then split off into each houses back yards once it was past the houses. One house wanted me to plow, the other didn't. I don't want anything to do with that arrangement.
> 
> NYH1.


 I hear you,I'd be tempted to angle plow in the direction that leads straight to jail!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually I do two double driveways. Can't believe I forgot about the other one, I've been doing it longer then the one I mentioned. All involved are great.

In both cases, all houses that use the driveways are in on it....obviously. It has to be that way. If not there ends up being problems. I have enough of my own problems, don't need to be involved in other peoples! 

NYH1.


----------



## forthebirds (Sep 24, 2018)

leigh said:


> My wife(works in surveying, civil engineering) said 12' is standard width for a common drive to access a rear lot.Your just talking access not parking on it ? Does the neighbor park in the easement area? Or does he just use the 12' part to get to his house so its not parked on ?


No parking, just driving.

I think what I'll do is tap into the driveway (letting him know first of course) when building the house. It'll be apparent right away if 12' is wide enough or not during construction. If necessary, I'll widen it a couple feet. I don't anticipate needing it anything over 14 or 15 feet, and even then, it might only need to be widened in a few locations for ease of passing.

Thanks all


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

forthebirds said:


> No parking, just driving.
> 
> I think what I'll do is tap into the driveway (letting him know first of course) when building the house. It'll be apparent right away if 12' is wide enough or not during construction. If necessary, I'll widen it a couple feet. I don't anticipate needing it anything over 14 or 15 feet, and even then, it might only need to be widened in a few locations for ease of passing.
> 
> Thanks all


 When you get the survey done with the layout of house, setbacks, septic ,well, stormwater management etc I'm sure they will stake out the easement, and then It will be clear to all. You never know, the existing drive may be off a bit, you can get new drive positioned where it should be if its not already correct.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

forthebirds said:


> Hope this can be posted here.
> 
> I'm looking at tapping into a neighbors driveway (it was built on an area that I have an easement to get to the county road). He built a 11 - 12 foot wide driveway.
> 
> ...


You should check with zoning/permitting 
They'll have all your driveway info you need


----------

